# How to keep shutter open longer than 30 seconds



## Ajlista (Mar 25, 2011)

I want to give a star trail a shot, but i cant keep my shutter open longer than 30 seconds without having to hold it down, than, even with my tripod i get some blur just because of my hand shaking when i try to keep it open longer than 30 seconds
Is there anyway to keep my shutter open that long without having to manually hold it down?
Sorry for the noob question
Thanks
Anthony


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 25, 2011)

Bulb mode and a remote!


----------



## Ajlista (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeaahh, ha figured that was my only choise
Thanks


----------



## mswiech (Mar 25, 2011)

2nd that. Currently I am actually doing that right now as I type. Camera is out on the deck doing some star trails.  Hopefully they turn it, but you will def need a tripod and cable release along with bulb mode.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 25, 2011)

> How to keep shutter open longer than 30 seconds


Apologies for the obvious..........

RTFM


----------



## Ajlista (Mar 25, 2011)

Amazon.com: Remote Shutter Release for Canon Rebel XT, XTi, XSi, XS, T1i, EOS 1000D/450D/400D/350D/300D, Pentax Super/K100D/K110D/ *ist Ds2 / *ist D / *ist Ds / *ist / *ist DL, Samsung GX-20/GX-10/GX-1L GX-1S, + Many More!: Electronics
Would this get the job done?


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Mar 26, 2011)

You can get a decent off brand remote off amazon pretty cheap. I have a vivatar one that was about 40 dollars and works really well. Get that, set to bulb mode, and you're set!


----------

